# II Eplus strategy



## Chrispee (Jan 7, 2017)

I could use a little advice from the eplus experts here.  I have a trade into a ski property for early Feb that I will no longer be able to use due to my wife's changed work schedule, and I'm thinking I'd rather try to use my eplus trades than cancel it since I know I'll be able to use a week at the end of August 2017.  

Just wondering if I'm correct in assuming that I can use an eplus trade immediately to something up to April 4th.  Am I limited to another 2 month window after that retrade?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

You are now restricted to retraed within 59 days past the checkin date. So if you were to make a trade it would take you out to April. You would then instantly be able to retrade again another 59 days from the new checkin. So to June. The last retrade will get you to August. A lot depengs on the checkin day of your current trade. If it is after the day of checkin you want in August, you can make it happen. If it is before, then it may not work. Also consider it is 59 days, not 2 months. So each retrade will back up the checkin date a day of the moth a couple days or so depending on how many days are in the month.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 7, 2017)

So why not wait until one day before checkin to do the first Eplus retrade?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

melissy123 said:


> So why not wait until one day before checkin to do the first Eplus retrade?


The date you do the retrade doesn't matter. With EPlus, you can retrade for any date 59 days beyond the checkin day of your current exchange. Not 59 days from the current date.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification.  I suppose I'll have to cancel as the eplus route will only get me up to the beginning of August, and I wouldn't be able to go until the last too weeks in August.  Oh well, you win some and you lose some.

I should cancel before the 14 day mark now right?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 7, 2017)

I was in a similar situation where I had to cancel or retrade. I think a better strategy would be ePlus trade until you run out of it and then cancel before the last 14 days.  That way you get another year from that point, even though they are all restricted to 59 days trades.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

Don't cancel yet. I think you can get out of the restriction by first doing your retrade, then perhaps retrade again and again to get your date out as far as possible. At least outside the 59 day restriction. Then cancel. Someone else will have to confirm if this works and leaves you with an unrestricted cancellation replacement. If you flat cancel right now, you will have a restricted cancellation replacement. I would perhaps also suggest being sure to retrade outside the 14 day window. I don't know if there added EPlus retrade restrictions inside 14 days.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 7, 2017)

With E-Plus you can retrade up to one day before so there is nothing beneficial in staying outside 14 days. The restriction is the same. 

I have always wondered if you can keep hopping forward, exhaust E-Plus, cancel, and then get an unrestricted replacement week. My gut tells me yes because E-Plus appears to be a shell and once exhausted the resulting exchange looks from the front end the same as if that was the original exchange.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 7, 2017)

I cancelled, greater than 14 days, and I ended up with a restricted replacement week, good for a year, cannot put in ongoing exchange, and can only check for 59 days of inventory.  The agent said within 14 days is worse, I don't remember how bad it would be.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I was in a similar situation where I had to cancel or retrade. I think a better strategy would be ePlus trade until you run out of it and then cancel before the last 14 days.  That way you get another year from that point, even though they are all restricted to 59 days trades.


I think the better strategy to test would be to retrade so you are outside the 59 day window and then cancel just outside the 60 day window and see if you had an unrestricted cancellation replacement.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 7, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the better strategy to test would be to retrade so you are outside the 59 day window and then cancel just outside the 60 day window and see if you had an unrestricted cancellation replacement.


Agree.  But like in OP's case, the exchange was already inside the 60 days window.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Agree.  But like in OP's case, the exchange was already inside the 60 days window.


Even inside the 59 day window, with EPlus you can retrade to where your new week is outside 59 days. That is where the opportunity lies.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 8, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Even inside the 59 day window, with EPlus you can retrade to where your new week is outside 59 days. That is where the opportunity lies.



Im surprised we don't have a test on this by now. I've done some tricky stuff hopping forward but I've never canceled one yet after doing so.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2017)

Here is what my advice would be to the OP to best their chances of an unrestricted cancellation replacement.

If they know for sure they will be using the week in August, retrade now three times to get the checkin date as far out as possible. Wait a few days and then call II and obtain a cancellation replacement week.

*Best Case:* They have a fully unrestricted Cancellation Replacement valid until January 2018.
*Worst Case:* They have a flexchange Cancellation Replacement week valid until January 2018 that can only be used to confirm an exchange within 59 days of checkin.

Worst case would be no different than what they would get if they didn't do any retrades and just called to cancel now. So they can not lose with what I am proposing.

If they don't know for sure that they will be using the week in August, then they should retrade now three times to get the checkin date as far out as possible, then wait until 62 days (to be safe) from checkin, then cancel. They should end up with a Cancellation Replacement week that would be valid until May or Jun 2018, depending on when they had to cancel. The only question would still be, would they be in the worst or best case scenario.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 9, 2017)

These are some great suggestions and strategies on this topic.
Thanks Dioxide45!


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 18, 2017)

I messed up on one of my E-Plus trades and will have to eventually get a replacement week.  (I have two more exchanges to extend out an additional 59 days twice.)  I just talked to a rep from Interval and she said I could only do the 59-day window on a replacement week.  So it might just be the "worst case scenario."  Oh well.


----------



## Panina (Apr 18, 2017)

Lydlady said:


> I messed up on one of my E-Plus trades and will have to eventually get a replacement week.  (I have two more exchanges to extend out an additional 59 days twice.)  I just talked to a rep from Interval and she said I could only do the 59-day window on a replacement week.  So it might just be the "worst case scenario."  Oh well.



There was a time, if you used up your eplus and were within the the 59 day window but your original week was out further, you could do a online retrade and pay for a week greater then 59 days away.  II must have plugged that hole.

If you use all your eplus and and your trade is greater then 59 days, you can and  call cancel the week, get a replacement week good for one year, pay another trade fee, and put in an ongoing search. Better they using the retrade online option.    I know this worked for a week I traded that had a original expiration that was greater then a year away at the time I did this.  Not sure how it would work if the original expiration was less then a year away.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 18, 2017)

Panina said:


> There was a time, if you used up your eplus and were within the the 59 day window but your original week was out further, you could do a online retrade and pay for a week greater then 59 days away.  II must have pugged that hole.



I doubt that has changed but I'm not certain. The original deposit expiration needs to be more than 60 days out from the last retrade exchange check-in date. Once you exhaust the retrades it looks at least from the front end like a normal exchange.


----------



## Lydlady (Apr 18, 2017)

I'll have to look into this.  My original deposit expiration isn't until next year; my last retrade exchange could go into mid- to late-September.


----------



## cyntravel (Apr 18, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I doubt that has changed but I'm not certain. The original deposit expiration needs to be more than 60 days out from the last retrade exchange check-in date. Once you exhaust the retrades it looks at least from the front end like a normal exchange.


Hi I would like to say thanks to everyone who explained this. I have been trying to figure out the best way to use this strategy for my weeks.
I have a replacement week that expired in March 2017. Now I have to extend it out for another year. I can only use in 59 day window because I was late canceling. Can I start over with E-Plus on this week if I can't get the exchange I need within the years time? Or is my time up in March 2018. With replacement week you can put in a OGS? Does II only allow 2 times to extend your replacement week in a 16 month window? I appreciate all your help.
Cyn


----------



## melissy123 (May 15, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Here is what my advice would be to the OP to best their chances of an unrestricted cancellation replacement.
> 
> If they know for sure they will be using the week in August, retrade now three times to get the checkin date as far out as possible. Wait a few days and then call II and obtain a cancellation replacement week.
> 
> ...



Has anyone had the opportunity to test this out, and whether it was BEST case or WORST case scenario?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2017)

melissy123 said:


> Has anyone had the opportunity to test this out, and whether it was BEST case or WORST case scenario?


Not that I know of. We are still waiting for that brave soul to try it out. And be willing to lose the exchange fee in the process.


----------



## Lydlady (Jul 11, 2017)

Just had to do this.  It works... best case scenario.  I had used up my three ePlus trades.  I was 62 days out, and got a cancellation replacement week, unrestricted.


----------



## jackio (Jul 11, 2017)

Does this strategy work with an expiring week? Example, if my week expires in May, can I trade for a week in May then re-trade twice more to get an exchange through September? And if I cancel the 3rd week, will they give me a flex change replacement week good til the following September? Or would I have to pay to extend the week in addition?


----------



## Lydlady (Jul 11, 2017)

jackio said:


> Does this strategy work with an expiring week? Example, if my week expires in May, can I trade for a week in May then re-trade twice more to get an exchange through September? And if I cancel the 3rd week, will they give me a flex change replacement week good til the following September? Or would I have to pay to extend the week in addition?



I think as long as you are outside that 59- or 60-day window, you can extend it for one year.  Also, I didn't have to pay for the replacement week, but of course I lose the fees paid on the week that I couldn't use.


----------



## jackio (Jul 11, 2017)

Lydlady said:


> I think as long as you are outside that 59- or 60-day window, you can extend it for one year.  Also, I didn't have to pay for the replacement week, but of course I lose the fees paid on the week that I couldn't use.


Thank you.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 19, 2017)

Lydlady said:


> Just had to do this.  It works... best case scenario.  I had used up my three ePlus trades.  I was 62 days out, and got a cancellation replacement week, unrestricted.



I recently did something similar. I exchanged to outside 60 days, exhausted my free retrades, and I am not flex restricted for another full fee retrade.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 19, 2017)

jackio said:


> Does this strategy work with an expiring week? Example, if my week expires in May, can I trade for a week in May then re-trade twice more to get an exchange through September? And if I cancel the 3rd week, will they give me a flex change replacement week good til the following September? Or would I have to pay to extend the week in addition?





Lydlady said:


> I think as long as you are outside that 59- or 60-day window, you can extend it for one year.  Also, I didn't have to pay for the replacement week, but of course I lose the fees paid on the week that I couldn't use.



No, you do not need to pay to extend the deposit. It would be pay to extend OR cancel and get the replacement, but both is a waste of money and unessesary. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure there is nothing place that validates the deposit expiration for an exchange cancellation replacement. The cancellation wipes out the previous deposit and replaces it with a 1 year replacement deposit.

E-plus also acts as a shell that temporarily removes the deposit expiration. The original deposit expiration only returns once the E-plus retrades are exhausted, but the final exchange remains and could be well past the original expiration.


----------



## jackio (Jul 19, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> No, you do not need to pay to extend the deposit. It would be pay to extend OR cancel and get the replacement, but both is a waste of money and unessesary. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure there is nothing place that validates the deposit expiration for an exchange cancellation replacement. The cancellation wipes out the previous deposit and replaces it with a 1 year replacement deposit.
> 
> E-plus also acts as a shell that temporarily removes the deposit expiration. The original deposit expiration only returns once the E-plus retrades are exhausted, but the final exchange remains and could be well past the original expiration.


Thank you.


----------



## Lydlady (Jul 20, 2017)

Here's another question.  Having the non-restricted replacement week, can you add ePlus to it?  I was looking at Hilton Head, many weeks available, but I wasn't planning on going there until after my replacement week expires.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 20, 2017)

Lydlady said:


> Here's another question.  Having the non-restricted replacement week, can you add ePlus to it?  I was looking at Hilton Head, many weeks available, but I wasn't planning on going there until after my replacement week expires.



You can always add E-Plus to a replacement week because it is actually a brand new deposit in the system. The old goes away and it is replaced. This had been verified by myself and others.

Has it been confirmed that you can extend a replacement week expiration by adding E-plus? Originally you could not extend even with a regular deposit but after so many complaints about the false advertising they changed it to be the full year regardless. I am pretty sure this would apply to the replacement week as well but I do not want to give bad advice.

Keep in mind that even though we talk about "extending" expiration dates with E-Plus it is not a permanent extension. It only works while E-Plus is in play. When you exhaust E-Plus retrades it reverts to the original expiration.


----------



## KarenP (Jul 21, 2017)

Just wanted to add my two cents about the benefits of the E-plus program.  I reserved a two bedroom at Ocean Pointe for Oct. 1-8 with my lockoff one bedroom MGV, but was only able to get a studio at Ocean Pointe for  Sept. 30-Oct. 7 with the studio part of my MGV.  I got the E-plus for the studio.  We went ahead and got plane tickets for Oct. 1-8.  Later on,  managed to do an E-plus trade for studio to a one bedroom, but still Sept. 30-Oct. 7.  Just last week a two bedroom Oct. 1-8 appeared and I grabbed it!  Well worth the extra money for the E-plus and the two upgrade fees!  I should note that I checked every single day to see what was available.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 24, 2017)

Lydlady said:


> Just had to do this.  It works... best case scenario.  I had used up my three ePlus trades.  I was 62 days out, and got a cancellation replacement week, unrestricted.





Saintsfanfl said:


> E-plus also acts as a shell that temporarily removes the deposit expiration. The original deposit expiration only returns once the E-plus retrades are exhausted, but the final exchange remains and could be well past the original expiration.



Just an fyi on hopping forward to escape a flex restricted replacement week. We now know it works but if the original deposit is flex restricted it might not work because the deposit or exchange will stay flagged as flex restricted. An originating deposit that is not flex restricted looks different once E-Plus trades are exhausted because it no longer contains the flex restricted message. 

Originally adding E-plus to a flex restricted deposit did not replace the restricted window with the new E-plus type flex restriction. Many people cried foul as the rules clearly went against what was advertised so they programmed the E-Plus restricted shell on top of the original deposit flex restriction. It is now possible to add E-Plus to a flex restricted deposit and hop forward. This makes E-Plus extremely valuable for flex restricted deposits. 

It is still very possible that a rep will see that the cancelled exchange is further than 59 days out and issue a normal replacement deposit. This is a test that we are still waiting on.


----------



## Ambrosia920 (Nov 19, 2017)

jackio said:


> Does this strategy work with an expiring week? Example, if my week expires in May, can I trade for a week in May then re-trade twice more to get an exchange through September? And if I cancel the 3rd week, will they give me a flex change replacement week good til the following September? Or would I have to pay to extend the week in addition?


Yep. Have used E-plus twice now to "salvage" weeks we were about to lose, then have used the E-plus cancellations to extend even further. No additional charges, no hassle.  Well worth the E-plus purchase price.


----------



## Ambrosia920 (Nov 19, 2017)

KarenP said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents about the benefits of the E-plus program.  I reserved a two bedroom at Ocean Pointe for Oct. 1-8 with my lockoff one bedroom MGV, but was only able to get a studio at Ocean Pointe for  Sept. 30-Oct. 7 with the studio part of my MGV.  I got the E-plus for the studio.  We went ahead and got plane tickets for Oct. 1-8.  Later on,  managed to do an E-plus trade for studio to a one bedroom, but still Sept. 30-Oct. 7.  Just last week a two bedroom Oct. 1-8 appeared and I grabbed it!  Well worth the extra money for the E-plus and the two upgrade fees!  I should note that I checked every single day to see what was available.


Yep. I have learned to keep watching for newly released inventory right up until you are about to travel, and then use the E-plus trading to upgrade to a better deal or nicer resort!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 20, 2017)

What works fantastic is upgrading a studio to a 2BR or 3BR with no upgrade fees. It isn't feasible some places and times but for a place like Orlando it works like a charm. You trade studio to studio early on and then sit tight until 59 days out and check every early morning for the free upgrades.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 18, 2019)

My friend has a current deposit which expires 5/9/19. She knows she cannot use the deposit by 5/2/19.  Summer would be the first opportunity to use it.
If she makes a dummy trade now, the latest date she can get is check-in date of 5/2/19 (best case.)
Then e-plus1 would get her to check-in date of 6/30/19 (best case). 

This is where I get confused. Will she be able to see exchanges as far as 6/30 if she does the e-plus right now, or should she wait to make the dummy trade and e-plus1 closer to 5/2/19 ?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 18, 2019)

hudshut said:


> My friend has a current deposit which expires 5/9/19. She knows she cannot use the deposit by 5/2/19.  Summer would be the first opportunity to use it.
> If she makes a dummy trade now, the latest date she can get is check-in date of 5/2/19 (best case.)
> Then e-plus1 would get her to check-in date of 6/30/19 (best case).
> 
> This is where I get confused. Will she be able to see exchanges as far as 6/30 if she does the e-plus right now, or should she wait to make the dummy trade and e-plus1 closer to 5/2/19 ?


If she adds eplus she can do all of the retrades now, each one going another 59 days or so out.  Waiting doesn't extend the dates at all, because with eplus it goes by the check in date that is current not by today;s date.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 18, 2019)

TSchwa2:
Thank you for your help. I appreciate it.


----------



## happymum (Apr 15, 2019)

I would appreciate some advice please. Have perused this thread, but not sure how to apply it 
In Oct 2018, I deposited a Feb 2019 week. I exchanged and then e-plus re-traded all 3 times. The final exchange is for May 25, 2019 and it turns out I will be unable to use it. 
What options are available to me? 
Sincere thanks for any help!


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 15, 2019)

I think what would happen is that you can get a cancellation week.  If you do this before the 30 day window (before April 25) I think you get the 59 day restriction on your cancellation week.  If you wait less than 30 days (on or after April 25), you may be restricted to a 30 day reservation window.  The cancellation week will be good for a year from the date of cancellation.  you will have to pay a new fee when you do the exchange the cancellation week.
Alternatively, if you have an exchange in mind, you can retrade now (with payment of new exchange fee), but within the 59 days from May 25, 2019.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2019)

If you are out of retrades, you can only get a cancellation replacement or a full fee retrade. A cancellation replacement may be optimal since when you make your first exchange against that, you can again add EPlus to get three new retrades. However, you won't be able to get out very far because you are now restricted inside the flexchange window.

However, to perhaps get the most time out of it, would be to do a full fee retrade now for as far out as you can. As long as your new checkin is outside of the 59 day window, I THINK then that you can cancel and get a cancellation replacement that won't have a flexchange restriction. The only problem with this is that you have to end up paying two more exchange fees one for the retrade, then one when you make the trade with the cancellation replacement. I would however want to verify with someone who has more experience than me, such as @Saintsfanfl to confirm that this actually works as I explained it.


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 15, 2019)

I would be careful with this, as you can't get a second cancellation replacement week from a cancellation replacement week.  So the full fee retrade might count as the first cancellation replacement week.


----------



## Marathoner (Apr 15, 2019)

Why is there an issue? Oct 2018 is more than 59 days out from the check-in date of Feb 2019 so you are not subject to flextrade and can book a year out. What are you seeing? 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> Why is there an issue? Oct 2018 is more than 59 days out from the check-in date of Feb 2019 so you are not subject to flextrade and can book a year out. What are you seeing?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


The problem is that once you are within 59 days of checkin, you can only search for retrades within 59 days of the checkin date. Now that they are out of EPlus retrades, they might even be stuck with a retrade inside of 59 days from the current date and my plan mentioned above may not work since they won't be able to retrade outside of 59 days from current date.


----------



## happymum (Apr 15, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that once you are within 59 days of checkin, you can only search for retrades within 59 days of the checkin date. Now that they are out of EPlus retrades, they might even be stuck with a retrade inside of 59 days from the current date and my plan mentioned above may not work since they won't be able to retrade outside of 59 days from current date.


Thanks all. That’s pretty much how I thought it should work. However, I spoke to 2 reps who said that I had 2 options-give it away or use it by the end of June. Both used almost identical terminology. Sounds like I should make another call. Either there’s been a change in policy or they were both mis-informed.


----------



## klpca (Apr 16, 2019)

happymum said:


> Thanks all. That’s pretty much how I thought it should work. However, I spoke to 2 reps who said that I had 2 options-give it away or use it by the end of June. Both used almost identical terminology. Sounds like I should make another call. Either there’s been a change in policy or they were both mis-informed.


You may want to reach out to Mark Delcampo, the TUG rep at II. Here is his email address: tugmembers@intervalintl.com and a link to the thread in the exchanging forum https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...s-direct-email-for-tug-member-support.198023/


----------



## happymum (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks so much. Will do.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 16, 2019)

HappyMum:
Be ready to log in and have the dates of all your retrades handy. Mark will most likely call you as soon as he gets the email.


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 16, 2019)

Tschwa2:
update to my post #37 in this thread: My friend was able to make a dummy trade, then added e-plus and immediately retraded for a week in New Zealand in an area they planned to explore during their upcoming trip in June.


----------



## happymum (Apr 17, 2019)

Received a prompt and helpful email from Mark. This is the relevant excerpt:

Thank you for your email and for the thorough explanation.  When you use

all three E-Plus retrades, you are left with a few options.  You may

keep the current confirmation and use it yourself or allow a guest to

use it.  You may also complete a standard retrade to another resort and

date (taking into consideration how close you are to the current check

in date).  The option of a standard retrade would require the full

exchange fee to complete.   Finally, you can cancel your confirmation

and receive a replacement week good for one year from the day you cancel

your current confirmation.  As you indicated, this replacement week

requires a fee to redeem and may be restricted based on when you cancel

the current confirmation.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 17, 2019)

happymum said:


> As you indicated, this replacement week
> 
> requires a fee to redeem and may be restricted based on when you cancel
> 
> the current confirmation.


You can also added eplus to the replacement week.


----------



## cyntravel (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## LWiZ1957 (May 19, 2019)

Need a little help.  This is my first time fully using my E-Plus.  Normally, it has been one trade to get to the week I wanted.  My original week check-in was 25 May 19.  I traded out to 21 Jul 19 and then to 18 Sep 19.  I am trying to get to a check-in of 21 or 22 Dec 19.  Having one re-trade left I am not quite sure what move to make in order to get to a check-in date of 21/22 Dec 19; any suggestions?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 19, 2019)

LWiZ1957 said:


> Need a little help.  This is my first time fully using my E-Plus.  Normally, it has been one trade to get to the week I wanted.  My original week check-in was 25 May 19.  I traded out to 21 Jul 19 and then to 18 Sep 19.  I am trying to get to a check-in of 21 or 22 Dec 19.  Having one re-trade left I am not quite sure what move to make in order to get to a check-in date of 21/22 Dec 19; any suggestions?


I suspect that your first retrade was inside of 59 days from checkin, thus why you have gone only about two months out each time? If so, unfortunately at this point you can only retrade out to the middle/end of November with your last retrade. The only way you can get to December is to cancel the exchange, get a cancellation replacement week/deposit which will be valid for one year from the date that you cancel. At that time you can then use that deposit to do a brand new exchange to December. You will have to pay the full exchange fee and you will lose the money you paid for ePlus also. Though you can add ePlus to the new exchange.


----------



## elked12 (May 20, 2019)

KarenP said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents about the benefits of the E-plus program.  I reserved a two bedroom at Ocean Pointe for Oct. 1-8 with my lockoff one bedroom MGV, but was only able to get a studio at Ocean Pointe for  Sept. 30-Oct. 7 with the studio part of my MGV.  I got the E-plus for the studio.  We went ahead and got plane tickets for Oct. 1-8.  Later on,  managed to do an E-plus trade for studio to a one bedroom, but still Sept. 30-Oct. 7.  Just last week a two bedroom Oct. 1-8 appeared and I grabbed it!  Well worth the extra money for the E-plus and the two upgrade fees!  I should note that I checked every single day to see what was available.



When you say you checked every single day, how are you checking for the new availability? Sorry, I'm brand new to II so might be a stupid question? Thanks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 20, 2019)

elked12 said:


> When you say you checked every single day, how are you checking for the new availability? Sorry, I'm brand new to II so might be a stupid question? Thanks.



You check availability by attempting an E-Plus retrade.


----------



## HudsHut (May 20, 2019)

Elked12:
KarenP means that she logged in to II.
She selected: My History > Exchanges, found the confirmed exchange on which she had purchased E-plus, and pressed the "Start E-plus retrade" button. This allowed her to search online for currently available inventory.


----------



## elked12 (May 20, 2019)

hudshut said:


> Elked12:
> KarenP means that she logged in to II.
> She selected: My History > Exchanges, found the confirmed exchange on which she had purchased E-plus, and pressed the "Start E-plus retrade" button. This allowed her to search online for currently available inventory.



Right on. I get it now. So you need to do E-plus to do it. Would this scenario work? I put in an ongoing request for Aruba Surf Club for the timeframe December to March by using a deposited studio at Aruba Surf Club in say July (obviously because mine's in the Gold Season) ....enter for the upgrades to one or two bedrooms for the posted fees. Down the road I get accepted but just for a Studio......I accept it and purchase E-Plus and continually search for a 1 or 2 bedroom and if it comes up I retrade to it and pay the upgrade fee? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 20, 2019)

elked12 said:


> Right on. I get it now. So you need to do E-plus to do it. Would this scenario work? I put in an ongoing request for Aruba Surf Club for the timeframe December to March by using a deposited studio at Aruba Surf Club in say July (obviously because mine's in the Gold Season) ....enter for the upgrades to one or two bedrooms for the posted fees. Down the road I get accepted but just for a Studio......I accept it and purchase E-Plus and continually search for a 1 or 2 bedroom and if it comes up I retrade to it and pay the upgrade fee? Thanks for your help.



Yes, and if you pull the upgrade 59 days or less from check-in then there is no fee. Obviously paying the fee earlier is ideal if it comes up.


----------



## elked12 (May 20, 2019)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Yes, and if you pull the upgrade 59 days or less from check-in then there is no fee. Obviously paying the fee earlier is ideal if it comes up.



Does anyone have experience doing what I set out in my scenario? and what should my expectations be for success?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 20, 2019)

elked12 said:


> Does anyone have experience doing what I set out in my scenario? and what should my expectations be for success?



I have done it many times. Success just depends on how hard it is to get the week you are after. If not extremely difficult I usually just leave the request as the larger size rather than trying to manually check every day after getting the studio.


----------



## elked12 (May 20, 2019)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have done it many times. Success just depends on how hard it is to get the week you are after. If not extremely difficult I usually just leave the request as the larger size rather than trying to manually check every day after getting the studio.


My search will be from Dec 1, 2019 to March 31, 2020 so hopefully that'll give me enough range to get something. Thank you


----------



## Marathoner (May 20, 2019)

elked12 said:


> My search will be from Dec 1, 2019 to March 31, 2020 so hopefully that'll give me enough range to get something. Thank you


Not likely to match with peak Aruba season this late into the year. It is possible but not likely.

Hope for the best, plan for the worst! 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> Not likely to match with peak Aruba season this late into the year. It is possible but not likely.
> 
> Hope for the best, plan for the worst!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


The first two weeks in December is what is most likely to come through.


----------



## elked12 (May 21, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> Not likely to match with peak Aruba season this late into the year. It is possible but not likely.
> 
> Hope for the best, plan for the worst!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Oh wow. I didn't realize it would be THAT hard but oh well, worse case I use my booked week. Thanks All.


----------



## LWiZ1957 (May 22, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> I suspect that your first retrade was inside of 59 days from checkin, thus why you have gone only about two months out each time? If so, unfortunately at this point you can only retrade out to the middle/end of November with your last retrade. The only way you can get to December is to cancel the exchange, get a cancellation replacement week/deposit which will be valid for one year from the date that you cancel. At that time you can then use that deposit to do a brand new exchange to December. You will have to pay the full exchange fee and you will lose the money you paid for ePlus also. Though you can add ePlus to the new exchange.



Thanks for the advice.  Yes, my first retrade was inside 59 days from check-in.  My first retrade was 18 May 19.  I would have checked in on 25 May 19.  When I did the first retrade on 18 May it only allowed my 13 May 19 to 23 Jul 19.  There were no check-in dates of 23 Jul 19 so I had to chose 21 Jul.  The next retrade only allowed me to retrade out to 18 Sep.  So once I made that second retrade I realized I was not going to be able to make it out the check-in date I wanted.  Being new at this hurt me, for I relied on the II rep to give me advice, telling me that I would make it out to Christmas time if I did, what I did.  Now I realize that I needed to start much early...outside the 59 day before check-in date.  Again...thanks for the advice.


----------



## Panina (Jun 10, 2019)

So I have a different scenario.  I had to cancel a week within the 59 day period.  I got a replacement week good thur April 2020.

So if I understand correctly if I traded it today and took eplus, I could go out 59 days and then go out three more times 59 days so approximately under 8 months in the future to about February 2020.

Now lets suppose I waited until February 2020 to do my first trade and traded for a week in April 2020 (thats when the week expires) taking eplus.  Would eplus allow me to trade into October 2020?  

I probably will find something to use before but just in case want to know my options. Might be a Mark question.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 10, 2019)

Panina said:


> So I have a different scenario.  I had to cancel a week within the 59 day period.  I got a replacement week good thur April 2020.
> 
> So if I understand correctly if I traded it today and took eplus, I could go out 59 days and then go out three more times 59 days so approximately under 8 months in the future to about February 2020.
> 
> ...


The latter should be true. If you wait until February, your ePlus expiration date will be one year from the checkin date of the exchange. Since it is restricted to 59 day intervals, you won't be able to get the full year benefit, but should be able to go to about Oct 2020.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 9, 2019)

Question.  I have a deposit with 3 ePlus trades remaining, that expire on July 2, 2021.  I was hoping to somehow extend that that so that I can reserve something later in July 2021.  Is my only option, to use the 3 ePlus trades, outside of 59 days prior to July 2, 2021, cancel my reservation, and receive a new cancellation/replacement week, which would actually be good for 1 year?


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 9, 2019)

johnf0614 said:


> Question.  I have a deposit with 3 ePlus trades remaining, that expire on July 2, 2021.  I was hoping to somehow extend that that so that I can reserve something later in July 2021.  Is my only option, to use the 3 ePlus trades, outside of 59 days prior to July 2, 2021, cancel my reservation, and receive a new cancellation/replacement week, which would actually be good for 1 year?


Eplus adds one year to the date of the first exchange. So add eplus, make the first (to any random resort) exchange on Jun 2021. Eplus will then allow you to trade into Jun 2022. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 9, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> Eplus adds one year to the date of the first exchange. So add eplus, make the first (to any random resort) exchange on Jun 2021. Eplus will then allow you to trade into Jun 2022.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


So Add ePlus to the canceled/replacement week after using the last retrade?  I have ePlus now on my existing reservation.  With the 3 remaining, and expiring on July 2, 2021...


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 9, 2019)

johnf0614 said:


> So Add ePlus to the canceled/replacement week after using the last retrade?  I have ePlus now on my existing reservation.  With the 3 remaining, and expiring on July 2, 2021...


Have you done your first trade? 

If not, then you can do the first trade, and eplus will change the expiration date. 

If you have already done the first trade, you will need to get a replacement week. You should understand in detail the restrictions of a replacement week before doing so. 





Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 9, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> Have you done your first trade?
> 
> If not, then you can do the first trade, and eplus will change the expiration date.
> 
> ...


Nope I have not done my first retrade as of yet.  I still have 3 remaining, with it displaying my expiration date of July 2, 2021.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 9, 2019)

johnf0614 said:


> Nope I have not done my first retrade as of yet.  I still have 3 remaining, with it displaying my expiration date of July 2, 2021.


So do your first trade to a resort with a week in Jun 2021. After the trade, you will see the new expiration as Jun 2022 and you will be able to retrade into any resort up to the Jun 2022 expiration. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 9, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> So do your first trade to a resort with a week in Jun 2021. After the trade, you will see the new expiration as Jun 2022 and you will be able to retrade into any resort up to the Jun 2022 expiration.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Got it.  Will do!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 10, 2019)

This is minor and unlikely to be encountered but just be aware that if you use all three retrades the expiration will revert back to July 2021. Whatever your last reservation is you can keep regardless of the date being after the expiration.


----------



## johnf0614 (Oct 10, 2019)

Saintsfanfl said:


> This is minor and unlikely to be encountered but just be aware that if you use all three retrades the expiration will revert back to July 2021. Whatever your last reservation is you can keep regardless of the date being after the expiration.


So I cancel to receive the replacement week.  Does the 1 year start at my last reservation date?  Or the date of cancelation?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 10, 2019)

johnf0614 said:


> So I cancel to receive the replacement week.  Does the 1 year start at my last reservation date?  Or the date of cancelation?


the date of cancellation and I have found that they want the end of your week (not the beginning) to conclude within one year of the cancellation.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Oct 16, 2019)

Marathoner said:


> So do your first trade to a resort with a week in Jun 2021. After the trade, you will see the new expiration as Jun 2022 and you will be able to retrade into any resort up to the Jun 2022 expiration.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk



I have one question I can't seem to find an answer to. In the above scenario, say you do your first retrade out to the maximum one year from your June 2021 exchange (so let's say in February 2021 you do your first retrade all the way out to just before the new June 2022 expiration date). Then in May 2022, if you find you can't go to that one, do your second and third retrades still have to be made into a week prior to the new June 2022 expiration date, or do you get another 59 days from June 2022 for both the second and third retrade, bringing you to as late as October 2022?


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Oct 19, 2019)

To try to make my above question more succinct, I understand that after you do an initial exchange and buy E-Plus, your E-Plus expiration date extends out 1 year from the travel date of that exchange. So is that expiration date hard and fast, or can your retrades possibly extend that expiration date?


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 19, 2019)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> To try to make my above question more succinct, I understand that after you do an initial exchange and buy E-Plus, your E-Plus expiration date extends out 1 year from the travel date of that exchange. So is that expiration date hard and fast, or can your retrades possibly extend that expiration date?


That is the expiration but after your 3rd retrade you can cancel the final exchange and get a cancellation replacement week that would be good for one year from the date that you requested the replacement week.  So if your eplus expiration is Dec 31, 2020 and you have your final eplus retrade for that date, you could call up around Oct 30 and your replacement week would expire 0ctober 30, 2021.  You can do an ongoing search with it as long as you cancelled more than 59 days from check in.  You would have to pay another exchange fee and you could put eplus on the first exchange with the replacement week. I do not believe you could get a second replacement week off the same week if you use all of those up.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 21, 2019)

TheHappyWanderer said:


> To try to make my above question more succinct, I understand that after you do an initial exchange and buy E-Plus, your E-Plus expiration date extends out 1 year from the travel date of that exchange. So is that expiration date hard and fast, or can your retrades possibly extend that expiration date?



It is a hard search window. The only way to search past the E-plus expiration date is to exhaust the free retrades but then you would still be bound to the original deposit expiration date. As tschwa2 explained it is better to cancel and get the replacement week because you have to pay a full exchange fee anyway once the E-plus is used up.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 14, 2020)

Just want to bump this thread up for people who might be trying to figure out what to do with all their Covid-cancelled weeks. This thread has been EXTREMELY helpful to me!

Many thanks to all you retrade and ePlus experts who posted such helpful advice here!


----------



## zentraveler (Aug 14, 2020)

Thank you PamMo. I haven't gone through the thread yet, but have E+ on a trade for December - my first one - and will probably need advice. And yes, fallout from a Covid-cancelled week(s).


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 14, 2020)

I was planning to go to Aruba and stay at the Marriott Surf Club next week.  Due to the CDC advisory warning US residents to avoid non-essential travel to Aruba due to the rise of COVID cases from virtually zero to a thousand a day in the past month they've been allowing tourists into the country, I decided to cancel our trip today.

The week I had exchanged was an enrolled Marriott week in a corporate account.  Since Marriott to Marriott exchanges are free in a corporate account, I exchanged into a (random) Marriott week the furthest out I was permitted, which was 30 days from today since I am in the flexchange period.  With the new exchange, the system gave me an option to purchase eplus for $59 which I did.  I then did 2 free eplus trades of 60 days each so that I could exchange into one of the Marriotts in Vail early in the new year for a ski trip.  I have one free eplus exchange remaining in case I want to make one more trade closer to the time I depart. 

So, in this case, eplus has been great to me as it allowed me to reschedule my summer vacation into a potentially nice winter vacation!  Win-win for II because they made money off of my eplus purchase and I did not feel that I was left stranded due to COVID.


----------



## PamMo (Aug 14, 2020)

Well played, Marathoner!


----------



## Denise L (Aug 25, 2020)

I am working on placing a request and was planning to purchase the E-Plus.  If I cancel the request before anything matches, is the E-Plus refunded?  Also, do I have 5 days from placing the request to add the E-Plus for $59?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2020)

Denise L said:


> I am working on placing a request and was planning to purchase the E-Plus.  If I cancel the request before anything matches, is the E-Plus refunded?  Also, do I have 5 days from placing the request to add the E-Plus for $59?


I can't answer the first one, but I think you can add EPlus at any time while the request is active. You have until 5 days past the date of a confirmed exchange to add EPlus. So if you get the match in October, you then have five days from the date of the match to add it.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 25, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I can't answer the first one, but I think you can add EPlus at any time while the request is active. You have until 5 days past the date of a confirmed exchange to add EPlus. So if you get the match in October, you then have five days from the date of the match to add it.



Thank you!  I haven't had to deal with an exchange in a while (using a replacement week).  I went ahead and placed the request without the E-Plus for now, and I can plan to add it later!


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 25, 2020)

I always wait to see what exchange I get to determine whether e-plus is necessary.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 28, 2020)

HudsHut said:


> I always wait to see what exchange I get to determine whether e-plus is necessary.



It is really cheap insurance so I add it to everything no matter how strong the exchange is.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 28, 2020)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is really cheap insurance so I add it to everything no matter how strong the exchange is.


I started adding every time after Covid-19 because the II people are so much more likely to re-trade to something very far out for me, right then and there, as long as I can see something online I want.  Then I still have the retrades ahead of me, and that is so helpful.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2020)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is really cheap insurance so I add it to everything no matter how strong the exchange is.


Since we mainly do Marriott to Marriott trades, we have never added it until we traded into Hyatt in Key West for this November. So many unknowns with travel during the pandemic, we felt it was good insurance to buy. Total all in though our exchange fees + upgrade + eplus were nearly $400. That is on top of the MFs for our week. Though I guess we came out ahead since we used a studio for the trade. Of course, if we can't go and have to Eplus out of that, it will likely be into Orlando and that would be a pretty poor value.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Since we mainly do Marriott to Marriott trades, we have never added it until we traded into Hyatt in Key West for this November. So many unknowns with travel during the pandemic, we felt it was good insurance to buy. Total all in though our exchange fees + upgrade + eplus were nearly $400. That is on top of the MFs for our week. Though I guess we came out ahead since we used a studio for the trade. Of course, if we can't go and have to Eplus out of that, it will likely be into Orlando and that would be a pretty poor value.



I just don't have a corporate account and I retrade heavily so for me it makes alot of sense.


----------

